# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  Ravvedimento per DM10

## ginolobrigida

Salve a tutti.
il giorno 16 ottobre avrei dovuto pagare un F24 di 9 euro riguardanto solo il DM10 dei dipendenti relativo al mese di settembre 2008. Dato che lo sto pagando in ritardo quali codice tributo devo usare  per il calcolo del ravvedimento operoso?

----------


## Contabile

Niente possibilit&#224; di ravvedimento. Sar&#224; poi l'Inps a sanzionare.

----------


## allrag

Dò ragione a "Contabile", perchè non esiste il ravvedimento operoso per l'INPS; però, se vuoi pagare comunque la somma del contributo, in attesa della sanzione da parte dell'INPS, devi ricordare di mettere il codice RC01 al posto di DM10.

----------


## Contabile silente

La descrizione dettagliata, fac simile di F24, come per altro descritta dagli utenti del forum, la trovi nella comunicazione INPS, che dovrebbe arrivarti entro un mesetto circa, e con un importo , per fortuna, ridicolo...... 
più il tempo di compilare l'F24.  :Smile:

----------


## kennedy08

> Dò ragione a "Contabile", perchè non esiste il ravvedimento operoso per l'INPS; però, se vuoi pagare comunque la somma del contributo, in attesa della sanzione da parte dell'INPS, devi ricordare di mettere il codice RC01 al posto di DM10.

  Cosa accade se indico DM10 invece che RC01?

----------


## kennedy08

Ho capito adesso cosa accade.
Ho davanti a me un Bella cartella esattoriale dell'inps nonostante il pagamento del DM ma non con codice RC01

----------

